# Neofinetia falcata Shojo



## Erythrone (Jun 30, 2011)

First bloom for this young Neofinetia falcata Shojo bought a few months ago. More reddish than Shu Ten Nou


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 30, 2011)

Great color!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 1, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 1, 2011)

WOW!! I love it...!!!


----------



## myxodex (Jul 1, 2011)

Really good colour on that one. You are right about Shutennou, mine doesn't produce a lot of red on it's flowers, almost white in fact. Shutennou grows like a weed and there are some strains that do have more red and I think some of the improved reds like your Shojo are based on Shutennou (someone please correct this last point if I'm wrong). There are some very appealing reds out there, one that catches my eye is Senkou which has a very compact plant with heavy purple pigmentation on the leaves ... so you get a form of variegation as well as cute flowers.


----------



## Shiva (Jul 1, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 3, 2011)




----------



## Wendelin (Jul 3, 2011)

Beautiful! Great pics! :clap:


----------



## Hera (Jul 3, 2011)

Just beautiful!


----------



## jjkOC (Jul 3, 2011)

I like those purple spurs!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 3, 2011)

Good photos. I think the black background shows off the colors and shape very well.


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 5, 2011)

:drool::drool::drool: black background much better! :clap::clap:


----------



## Ernie (Jul 5, 2011)

Lovely! I like the Neos with the lavender/pink on them most. Shutennou _used to_ be my favorite before I saw this one.


----------



## W. Beetus (Jul 5, 2011)

Ernie said:


> Lovely! I like the Neos with the lavender/pink on them most. Shutennou _used to_ be my favorite before I saw this one.


 
I can agree with that! I am a sucker for a pink/purple Neo.


----------



## Lanmark (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Heather (Jul 6, 2011)

Gorgeous color there!


----------



## Marco (Jul 10, 2011)

looks good for a first bloom


----------

